# Things I Am Looking For...CONTINUED



## Saving Tempest (Jun 12, 2016)

Springer for my 60s Rollfast lightweight *FOUND*
Springer for my 50s Rollfast middleweight or motorcycle like suspension ideas *THOUGHT ABOUT, ON HOLD*
Small aero motorcycle windshield for my Schwinn Cruiser SS *FOUND*
Advice on how to build a motorbike from my middleweight *MULLED OVER, NOT DOING*

*LEAVING THIS OPEN FOR OTHER IDEAS*


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jun 14, 2016)

buy a  kitr   and put it  on the midle weight   that is what i did  it is easy to do  follow instructions


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 14, 2016)

That's fine, but I'm talking 200+ cc and 60-65 mph as a MOTORBIKE, not just a Whizzer. I'm going whole hog to be able to drive the interstate.

And I haven't gotten to that point yet, have no clear idea WHERE to turn (other than the motorcycle place in the next town and more knowledge about Whizzer wheels to see if that will hold up...I have to get an ALLOY rear rim as it is on the SCHWINN as I keep bending it and it's my Rollfast TEMPEST that I want to convert.

What size it that engine? I'm thinking more along the lines of a dirt bike engine.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 14, 2016)

For what you want, don't use a bicycle frame, hubs or rims.  Unless you want to be riding it when you "test to failure".  Motorcycles look different than  bicycles for a reason.  Very early motorcycles are bicycle like, but look into engine size, weight, power and top speed you can see how they got away with it.  Early performance motorcycles quickly diverged from bicycle design practice for good reason.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 29, 2016)

*Originally posted and updated:*




Saving Tempest said:


> Springer for my 60s Rollfast lightweight
> Springer for my 50s Rollfast middleweight or motorcycle like suspension ideas
> Small aero motorcycle windshield for my Schwinn Cruiser SS
> Advice on how to build a motorbike from my middleweight




Springer for my 60s Rollfast lightweight (Rosa)* that's DONE*

Springer for my 50s Rollfast middleweight or motorcycle like suspension ideas *abandoned*
*
After that I'm coming along slowly...*


----------



## bairdco (Aug 30, 2016)

Check motorbicycling .com for all the info you need on alternative motors to the cheap chinese kits.

People have used honda 4strokes, 212cc predator motors from harbor freight, ktm, morini, and anything and everything else they could wedge into bikes.

As far as making an interstate legal bike, good luck. Middleweight is not a smart plan. I've built bikes that went just over 60mph, and although fun, you have to have that death wish mentality to dice it out with cars everyday.

I used to have that, til my wish was almost granted. Flew over the bars at 45 when my front brake locked up, seperated my shoulder, broke 4 ribs, two fingers, left wrist, bruised my heart, lungs and kidneys.

Two days in the ER, surgery on the shoulder a few months later, a year of physical therapy,  two years of aflac and disability.

Used to climb towers for cell companies, now I'm a bartender making 1/10 the money I used to.

If you want reliable, two wheeled, motorized transportation, buy a motorcycle.

There's my advice part. For motorcycle type front-ends, look for a rixe tandem girder fork, or look up "sportsman flyer."

Pat at sportsman makes an upgraded monark fork he used on his honda powered "bicycles" to set a few land speed records at bonneville.


----------



## Boris (Aug 30, 2016)

Once your dream bike is complete, if you live to talk about it, post your death defying experience here.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 20, 2017)

Still need a tank for Beryl. Have abandoned the motor idea for Tempest (I'm sure a bunch of whews are being emitted now).


----------



## kirk thomas (May 25, 2017)

Here is a wind shield not sure if it is all there but you can have what I have for $20 plus the ride.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 25, 2017)

Okay, I'll get back to you in a bit...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 20, 2017)

And I need to thank Kirk, a bit late, as the windshield looks great, now I just need to figure out mounting it.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 11, 2017)

Next phase:

Tank for 1951 era Rollfast/related 26" ballooner (Beryl)
Tank for 1946 Shelby Traveler (men's) 
Tank that fits a Straightbar Hornet (ONLY) Red Hornet would be nice, will work with other colors.
Fenders that go on a Hornet, regardless of color.

*Need to repair the arms on a generic 9-hole rack (one is broken at the axle hole). IF you want it, get a hold of me $10/shipping will do.*
Taillights that look good on Beryl and the Hornet


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 7, 2017)

OLD BUMP .


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 24, 2017)

How do I close this or mark it found? Tried to edit the first post and ...

*NEVERMIND*!






And I decided to reopen it and add to it.​


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 8, 2018)

*THIS TOO WILL PASS*

I would like to find the front fender only, chromed with built in light section for Schwinn cantilevered models and the full cover and light assembly. I'm getting a rear one already.

I already know where the chrome tank and decals are coming from and where to get a horn assembly.

Hopefully the painted 50s S-2 rims will clean up well enough to use and that will be a wrap on the 95/50s project for my nephew.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 19, 2018)

All the '95 Schwinn parts I mentioned were *FOUND*.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jun 15, 2018)

I've discover the solution to my problem with D cells being too FAT for the old Delta tube lights...*DON'T USE ALKALINES.

The clip on from @66TigerCat  is lacking a spring in the bottom and that would fix ix probably.*


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 23, 2018)

*AS OF TODAY*

I have no headbadge screws for my Hornet
I need horn repairs for 4, maybe 6 or 7 units.
I've got to figure out a short in a repro Columbia style torpedo.
I'm looking for a tank and rack for a 1956 Columbia and a chainguard in the Five Star style as well, the bike is Maroon and white, the parts can be any colors, they will likely have to be painted anyway. 

More later, I'm not a bazillionaire, all in time and in affordable bits.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 8, 2018)

I might have the screws for the badge found, message sent...


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 27, 2018)

I'm done with the '56 Columbia...

I'm still looking for a bezel for Holly Huffy but with only a month remaining. I'm feeling that I should with go with a generator set or that I should have gotten a Monark or maybe a Sears light tank.

I still need someone to paint the Schwinn's light cover, I was wanting black although the red is probably more correct...the real problem is the 'chrome' finish.


----------

